# Raising (in)fertility awareness - grassroots advocacy



## MARPSJR (Jul 29, 2009)

Attached are 2 items:

1) short video - What IF? A Portrait of Infertility on Vimeo 




2) magazine article - Breaking the Silence on Infertility: Health: Self.com .

http://www.self.com/health/2010/08/breaking-the-silence-on-infertility?currentPage=1

Please read and watch and circulate to those you know to raise awareness of infertility as an issue. Let's help ourselves to help each other. It would be great if you could discuss at your meetings. My personal pet issue is raising awareness of how fertility declines with age, but all issues relating to (in)fertility need to be better understood by the man on the street - not just those affected or suffering.

Thank you.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

